# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Above Ground Pool Installation

## AC-Jacko

We have laid a deposit down on an above ground salt water pool ( will be installed inground ). We are looking at the sand filter or the the filter cartridge. I am unsure due to the amount of water required for backwash. Views are appreciated. 
I am also looking at installing this myself with a few mates due to the high cost of a subbie to do ($1500) Has anyone installed one and any issues whilst doing it? 
Cheers

----------


## GeoffW1

> We have laid a deposit down on an above ground salt water pool ( will be installed inground ). We are looking at the sand filter or the the filter cartridge. I am unsure due to the amount of water required for backwash. Views are appreciated. 
> I am also looking at installing this myself with a few mates due to the high cost of a subbie to do ($1500) Has anyone installed one and any issues whilst doing it? 
> Cheers

  Hi, 
I have a 32KL salt water pool with a cartridge filter. It was originally this way because the pump is distant from the sewer (you are not supposed to backflush to the gutter drain in most areas of Oz) but now I would not have any other kind. I understand performance is between a sand and a DE filter, and it keeps the pool very clean looking. There is much less plumbing and valving than a sand or DE filter too. 
The pool is 16 yrs old and is only on its 2nd filter cartridge. I have a pressure gauge on the filter housing and when the reading begins to rise, I remove the cartridge, stand it on the lawn or in a garden bed and hose it down with a hard jet held about 2m away. This happens about every 4-6 weeks depending on usage. 
About once each year or two I wash the cartridge in a weak acid solution, and in a detergent solution, and then a thorough rinse. The need for that is indicated by the pressure reading not dropping back down after hosing the cartridge routinely. 
That's it. Replacement cartridges are about $150-200 depending on brand. Recommend it. 
Cheers

----------


## AC-Jacko

Thanks for the reply Geoff much appreciated

----------


## bpj1968

I have a 500 litre tank next to my sand filter and backwash into that.  After about a week all the crap sinks to the bottom and I vacuum the clear awter, back into the pool.  I only have to get rid of about 50 litres. 
I built mine and it wasn't hard.  The hardest part was getting the straight sides straight.  It wasn't until it was filled with water the unbraced uprights moved slightly

----------


## ger

This is the one we have
has 2 filters double height
works great  http://www.hurlcon.com.au/product/ZX_Filter.pdf

----------

